# Duck in a Bar



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

This duck walks into a bar, and asks the bartender, “Do you have any grapes"? 


The bartender says, "No we only sell beer here". The duck leaves. 


The next day the duck walks back into the bar and asks the bartender, "Do you have any grapes"? 


The bartender says, "No I told you we only sell beer, and if you ask me again I'm going to nail your beak to the bar.” So the duck leaves. 


The next day the duck walks back into the bar, and asks the bartender “Do you have any nails"? The bartender says "no". 


The duck asks “Do you have any grapes"?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I suspect the duck actually quacked.  Since you're a new guy I guess I have to explain....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=2633&highlight=duck+quack


----------



## Amherstclane (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello Jilardi2
I red your joke. Its very funny. Here I post one another joke for Duck.

So this guy walks into the doctor's office with this big white duck on his head.
The doctor looks up and says, "Yes, sir, can I help you?"
And the duck says,
"Yeah, can you get this guy off my butt?"
Thanks.


----------

